# Which one is better?



## Adamfe (Oct 29, 2021)

Home projector Epson CH-TW9300 or BenQ W11000 which is better?
To integrate various factors, I briefly looked at the parameters. Epson only 4K enhancement technology is not true 4K, but 3LCD can restore the most true colors; BenQ’s DLP dynamic looks more comfortable, but the so-called true 4K is also with XPR technology. Achieved, the standard resolution is not as high as he said. For the contrast, Epson is relatively high, but I think it is done by technical means. People with a contrast ratio of more than 2000 can't easily distinguish the difference in contrast with the naked eye.


----------

